# failed to switch to flash mode using wpinternals on Lumia 920



## B.I.T.S and Pieces (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all,
I tried several times to unlock  the bootloader with WPinternals, but I keep getting this error, any hint. 
I seached the forum but did not see a similar problem.
 TIA Sjef


----------



## djtonka (Apr 29, 2017)

you should ask in android section of XDA or just try not be such lazy and find the existing one


----------



## B.I.T.S and Pieces (Apr 29, 2017)

djtonka said:


> you should ask in android section of XDA or just try not be such lazy and find the existing one

Click to collapse



Thanks for the warm Welcome. I feel right at home getting these kinds of replies, just like being at work.
Your answer is indeed very helpfull , this is the windows 10 mobile forum isn't it, and the lumia 920 is a windows Phone, so I am at the right place for asking this question, it seems to me you are a bit lost.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 30, 2017)

B.I.T.S and Pieces said:


> Thanks for the warm Welcome. I feel right at home getting these kinds of replies, just like being at work.
> Your answer is indeed very helpfull , this is the windows 10 mobile forum isn't it, and the lumia 920 is a windows Phone, so I am at the right place for asking this question, it seems to me you are a bit lost.

Click to collapse



To enter Flash mode, remove the battery. Put the battery back in, press power and as soon the phone vibrates hold Volume - and plug the phone to the pc. Done. Your phone is in flash mode.


----------



## x2wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

B.I.T.S and Pieces said:


> Hi all,
> I tried several times to unlock  the bootloader with WPinternals, but I keep getting this error, any hint.
> I seached the forum but did not see a similar problem.
> TIA Sjef

Click to collapse



Try using the Thor2 commands.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 30, 2017)

had once problem with Lumia 925. no response from buttons

solved with 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592

before repair, check drivers in Device Manager (everyone advice install flash emergency driver, but for me helped Drivers_Lumia_WP8x_2016-06 drivers, download link in posted link, just follow instructions...)

also if you confused with hex file (how to make, convert, etc.), download it from lumiafirmware (worked for me for 925).


----------

